# CADPAT kit



## D-n-A (11 Apr 2004)

I was just wondering how much of our new kit is going to be cadpat?

I know so far we have cadpat combats, boonie hat, jackets, tac vest, helmet covers, cam screens

but what else is in the works?

on ebay, I saw a prototype CADPAT rain jacket for sale, so I‘m guessing this is one of the things we should expect later on


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Apr 2004)

There was an article in the Maple Leaf (the CF Newspaper) regarding this.  Basically everything they can think of, knee/elbowpads, boots, rainsuits, bivy bags, camel backs, sniper suits, **** there is even a picture on this site of the Prototype CADPAT rifle.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (12 Apr 2004)

All new gear can be found here

 http://www.army.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/index_e.asp


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Apr 2004)

D-n-A, I believe this is what you are looking for.
 http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/vol_6/vol6_14/vol6-14army.pdf


----------



## casey916 (13 Apr 2004)

Actually the new rifle isn‘t CADPAT, I have used one while I was at the infantry school.  It‘s green, the only CADPAT about it is the sling.  As for CADPAT kit, we are getting jacket, parka, windpants, bibbed snowpants, fleece, tshirts, summer boots, temperate gloves, rucksack cover, small pack system.  As well there is a rucksack in the works, but what we heard it was an operational issue only.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Apr 2004)

Um read my post a little more carefully, I said "Prototype" CADPAT rifle.


----------



## casey916 (13 Apr 2004)

My apologies, half asleep at the time.


----------



## Jason Bourne (13 Apr 2004)

This stuff looks cool.


----------



## Gryphon (13 Apr 2004)

shiet, even our BOOTS are going to be cadpat!


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Apr 2004)

Wait until they find out looking at cadpat for prolonged periods of time causes seizures and cancer.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## scm77 (13 Apr 2004)

What no Cadpat underwear?


----------



## willy (13 Apr 2004)

The boots are still in definition, so they may or may not end up being CADPAT.  Personally, I don‘t see how they could possibly make it work- once they get a bit scuffed, the pattern will wear completely off, and I for one don‘t like the idea of getting an ultra fine paintbrush out to apply  a s***load of black, brown and green dye patches every day.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

willy,
Have you not seen the kit? Four different colours of dye paste and a box of Q-Tips.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Apr 2004)

"What the **** private! You put brown polish where the green is supposed to be!"


----------



## Superman (13 Apr 2004)

Dont put anything down in the field... you will never find it again


----------



## Korus (13 Apr 2004)

It‘s like buying a CADPAT Wallet to take to the field.


----------



## scm77 (13 Apr 2004)

I like that cadpad sixpack holder dog harness on wheelers.


----------

